# Em complemento à estação Meteorologica de Aveiro



## amtcosta (28 Mar 2009 às 20:40)

Boas,

Um pequeno complemento à informação já aqui divulgada sobre a estação meteorológica de Aveiro.

Creio que vão gostar de ver o restante equipamento do Dep. de Física da UA.

http://www2.fis.ua.pt/torre/

Cumprimentos a todos


----------

